# Homes for everybody



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

So you have a piece of land somewhere but no home well here's an idea or solution to your problem, a septic tank or outhouse ,water system ,small solar system and presto ,readytogo at a moments notice.
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...als-retirees-bucking-mortgages-155016341.html
http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/


----------

